# Not-Aus einfach in Reihe schalten???



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

der ventilator ist  durch einen sicherheitsschalter vor dem eingriff gesichert.....
meinst du...es reicht dann aus einfach den not-aus schalter in reihe zu legen.
er muss ja entrastet werden und der motor läuft ja auch nicht von selbst wieder an....
was meinst du???


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Januar 2005)

Denke schon, aber...

beachte die Sicherheitseinstufung 1-4 und überleg Dir dann welche Verantwortung du übernimmst.

Gibt es keine Doku dazu?

pt


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

*Not-aus ?*

Was gibt es sonst für ne möglichkeit?
Das ist doch die beste und eigentlich die einfachste.oder?
Vieleicht kann ich ja noch was lernen!


----------



## ralfm (28 März 2005)

Hallo Mechatroniker,

das ist eine Sache der Sicherheit. Bei einem Ventilator wäre ich ziemlich vorsichtig, da braucht sich nur einer den Fingernagel ankratzen, dann gehts rund mit der BG.

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

Hast du einen bsseren vorschlag wie man den Notausschalter schalten könnte.Entweder verstehe ich euch falsch oder ich kapier da was net!!


----------



## waro-msr (28 März 2005)

mindestens über ein selbsthaltendes schütz, das sep. quittiert werden muß (in normalzustand immer angezogen).
damit kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel schiefgehen.
trennt sofort den laststromkreis und ist vor automatischen wiederanlauf gesichert.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Hatte schon mal das problem das der schütz gehangen ist. Dann könnte man sooft wie man will den Not-aus drücken und es pasiert halt nichts.Worin liegt der Vorteil eines Notauses der über einen Schütz geschaltet ist gegenüber einem Rastenden Notaus der in Reihe geschaltet ist??


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Kenne mich in Schützschaltungen zwar net so aus aber ich denke das durch den schütz eine weitere Schwachstelle (Gefahrenstelle) hinzukommt.Oder kann mir da jemand widersprechen. Hab nichts gegen Kritik. Ich Freue mich sogar darüber


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
die Kontakte des Not-Aus sind Hilfskontakte und nicht dafür ausgelegt größere Leistungen zu Schalten, gut, bei kleinen Leistungen könnte das gehen, aber die Frage war:der Ventilator ist durch einen sicherheitsschalter vor dem eingriff gesichert..... das hört sich mehr danach an, das wenn ein Sicherheitsgitter geöffnet wird oder jemand in die Nähe kommt der Ventilator abschalten muß, das hängt immer von den Gegebenheiten ab.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## edi (30 März 2005)

Hallo,

einige Beispiele zu Sicherheitseinrichtungen ,  Not Aus usw.
findest du unter der Rubrik Fachbeiträge auf www.schmersal.de

edi


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

mal, ne frage um was für einen ventilator handelt es sich denn, und was ist das für ein sicherheitsschalter ? ist es eventuell ein rep.-schalter?


----------



## Borg (29 September 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einem Not-Aus Relais das den Not-Aus zweikanalig überwacht? 
Gibt es z.B. von Pilz.
Hier sind dann (je nach Sicherheitskategorie) verschiedene Schaltungen möglich. Auf jeden Fall hast du dann schon mal Schaltkontakte die über einen überwachten Not-Aus Kreis geschaltet werden.


----------



## lefrog (29 September 2005)

Hallo!

Je nach Sicherheitskategorie und Gefahrenanalyse währe es eventuell auch sinnvoll den Ventilator in einer Gefahrensituation nicht nur von Netz zu trennen, sondern diesen mit Hilfe eines Bremsgerätes schnellstmöglich abzubremsen... nur so als einwand... Was nützt einem eine Sicherheitsabdeckung, wenn man diese entfernt und der in 20cm Abstand laufende 2m Lüfter 300 sekunden nachläuft?

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

